# I've just completed the best game I have ever played.



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

I know I may be a few years late on this, but: Metal Gear Solid 4.

Holy shit.

I ...I don't even know what to say.

I think I cried a little.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 30, 2011)

This is not Bayonetta.
fanboyfanboyfanboyfanboyfanboy
Pfeh.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 30, 2011)

The only game in the world that matters


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2011)

MGS4 is a movie


Wolf-Bone said:


> The only game in the world that matters


 Lol wat.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> MGS4 is a movie
> 
> Lol wat.


 
I was being fetishistic fascist fat shits faxanadu fasttimesatridgemonthigh you get the idea


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> MGS4 is a movie


 
That's how I described it, "a movie with a little button-pushing". Still amazing to watch.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> That's how I described it, "a movie with a little button-pushing". Still amazing to watch.


 
Is it on Bluray?


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Is it on Bluray?


 
PS3 games are on Blu-ray discs, so yeah. Smartass.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2011)

I loved the ending of that game so much. The Metal Gear series is just so brilliant.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Bando said:


> I loved the ending of that game so much. The Metal Gear series is just so brilliant.


 
I honestly would have liked if the first credits were actually the credits, instead of that stuff with Big Boss. Granted, this is my first MGS game, so I had no idea what he was talking about .

How about that fourth wall, though?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I honestly would have liked if the first credits were actually the credits, instead of that stuff with Big Boss. Granted, this is my first MGS game, so I had no idea what he was talking about .
> 
> How about that fourth wall, though?


 
Argh I wish you could talk to my one friend, he seriously knows everything about this series. If you knew the previous games, the stuff with Big Boss at the end is amazing.

Kojima is one clever bastard with all his Easter eggs, too.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I honestly would have liked if the first credits were actually the credits, instead of that stuff with Big Boss. Granted, this is my first MGS game, so I had no idea what he was talking about .
> 
> How about that fourth wall, though?


 
Play 3 now. O:  The ending was like. O: O: O: O:


Also has the best boss in any game.


----------



## Ley (May 1, 2011)

So I have all four but I've never played them. Should I y/n?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> So I have all four but I've never played them. Should I y/n?


 
YES YES YES YES YES YES


Mgs1 will be frustrating though, just warning you.


----------



## Ley (May 1, 2011)

Bando said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> 
> Mgs1 will be frustrating though, just warning you.


 
I LIVE for frustration.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Bando said:


> Argh I wish you could talk to my one friend, he seriously knows everything about this series. If you knew the previous games, the stuff with Big Boss at the end is amazing.
> 
> Kojima is one clever bastard with all his Easter eggs, too.


 Oh god he is. I read a bit of the MGS Wiki, and my mind was blown over and over.


Takun said:


> Play 3 now. O:  The ending was like. O: O: O: O:
> 
> Also has the best boss in any game.


I've played the beginning of 3, never got to finish :c 


Ley said:


> So I have all four but I've never played them. Should I y/n?


 Yesss


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2011)

I started the first MGS

and lost interest pretty fast.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god he is. I read a bit of the MGS Wiki, and my mind was blown over and over.


 
Iknowrite? I cannot look at Akiba the same way ever again. Plus the photoshoots are so fun :V




Ley said:


> I LIVE for frustration.


 
You'll love mgs1 then.

IMO you should play the 4th first just to get you interested, since it's the most fun of any of them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 1, 2011)

I never played any MGS game. :<


----------



## FirelanderX (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I know I may be a few years late on this, but: Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> ...


 
I still need to finish my copy.


----------



## Ekho (May 1, 2011)

That last scene with Big Boss is sooooo good.

This series is great.  I think the MGS boxset with the first three games was one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Jashwa (May 1, 2011)

Oh my God I cried too. 

When Otacon was talking to Sunny about Snake.... ;~; forever

One of my favorite games of all time.

Play 3.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh my God I cried too.
> 
> When Otacon was talking to Sunny about Snake.... ;~; forever
> 
> ...


 
Oh god I knowww ;.;


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> PS3 games are on Blu-ray discs, so yeah. Smartass.


 
In other words Dickbox360 can't has. Hah! Fuck thos guys!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> That's how I described it, "a movie with a little button-pushing". Still amazing to watch.


 You said "game" not "movie"


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (May 1, 2011)

That game with seventeen hours' worth of cinematics and three hours' worth of gameplay?

Kojima, you are not the Hand of God.

But oh my god Otacon and Sunny and the wedding and awkward Drebin and hrrrngh.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> That game with seventeen hours' worth of cinematics and three hours' worth of gameplay?
> 
> Kojima, you are not the Hand of God.


 Did you actually _watch_ the cinematics, or did you get bored and go back to your crack-twitchy-happy-action games?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (May 1, 2011)

Lol. Me and crack-twitchy-happy-action games don't hang. Yes, I watched them, and I enjoyed them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 1, 2011)

Metal Gear is the best interactive movie series, EVAR.

And I'll second everyone else and tell you to beat 3.
The ending is a total mindfuck.


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I know I may be a few years late on this, but: Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> ...


 
You won't get 90% of MGS4 unless you've beat 1, 2, and 3.

But yeah all 4 games have made me cry a little at points.  

IN CASE YOU DIDN'T NOTICE MY AVATAR, I AM A HUGE MGS GEEK. >:C


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I honestly would have liked if the first credits were actually the credits, instead of that stuff with Big Boss. Granted, this is my first MGS game, so I had no idea what he was talking about .


 PLAY THE OTHER ONES.

If you knew (a lot) about the Big Boss' story, then his appearance at the end is a total "I came" moment.
Or it was for me.


----------



## Jashwa (May 1, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> If you knew (a lot) about the Big Boss' story, then his appearance at the end is a total "I came" moment.
> Or it was for me.


 It was for EVERYONE. 

Although, it was sad :C


----------



## Rouz (May 1, 2011)

If you like movie games 









Y you no play Mass Effect or also 

Y you no play good games.

It's a game with an actual story, that you can follow. The story is dynamic so you can change everything that happens.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It was for EVERYONE.
> 
> Although, it was sad :C


 It was sad.

I wonder how old he was?
I didn't keep up with the dates in the timeline.
But to see him show up, reconcile with Solid, and then just die was like "FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-"

It probably doesn't help that Big Boss was my favorite character.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Rouz said:


> If you like movie games
> 
> [stupid IMG macro]
> 
> ...


 
Okay? Cool. I don't care.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 1, 2011)

Press X to win the game.


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It was for EVERYONE.
> 
> Although, it was sad :C


 
"Oh hai, Snake.  I'm just going to lay down and die now."

:'C


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

I just set the alert sound as my text ringtone.

It still makes me jump :C


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Press X to win the game.


 Just like kingdom hearts.....


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I just set the alert sound as my text ringtone.
> 
> It still makes me jump :C


 I have the Metroid cry as my text sound.

/hugedork


----------



## Xenke (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I just set the alert sound as my text ringtone.
> 
> It still makes me jump :C


 
Didn't Awkward Zombie already do that?


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Didn't Awkward Zombie already do that?


 Yes.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2011)

The flintlock is fun to mess around with.  :>


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 2, 2011)

I was able to understand the majority of MGS4 from just playing MGS and hearing about things that happened in 2 and 3. 

The story revolving around GuardBob Shitpants aka Akiba was a satisfying surprise.

I found the comic with the jailbroken gun hilarious. Shame I can't find a link at the moment.


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> The story revolving around GuardBob Shitpants aka Akiba was a satisfying surprise.


I thought the stupid diarrhea jokes really ruined him for me. I would've liked it so much better if he was just a dumb rookie instead of a dumb rookie with the runs.  



			
				Lupine said:
			
		

> I found the comic with the jailbroken gun hilarious. Shame I can't find a link at the moment.


 Yeah. It was great.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 2, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I have the Metroid cry as my text sound.
> 
> /hugedork


 
Warp pipes FTW.

MGS4 and Heavy Rain are the two best interactive movies/games/experiences I've had outside of traditional gaming.

But MGS3 is the superior MGS game by far.


----------



## Myrkrvaldyr (May 2, 2011)

Takun said:


> Play 3 now. O:  The ending was like. O: O: O: O:
> 
> 
> Also has the best boss in any game.



Yeah, i agree, MGS3 was an amazing game. I also love the part at the end when you 



Spoiler: MGS3



have a standoff with Ocelot, and the guns just have blanks and he's like "Hahaha that was fun! See ya later Snake!" XD


----------

